# Dark Angels starter paint set



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys, this isn't anything big, it's just more or less confirming the association with Dark Angels in 6th edition.

I was in GW yesterday and noticed that instead of the Ultramarines starter paint set, it has been changed to a Dark Angels starter paint set.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

And there's dark angels on the spine of white dwarf, on the cover of the new brb and on gw's website the rulebook is open on the dark angels pages. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1620012a

Thats everything I know of DA at this point. Anyone seen anything else?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

That paint set came out with the new paint line......and its pretty much set in stone that you will be seeing Dark Angel's soon....


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes we obviously know that DA are going to be involved, this was just more information regarding it. 

@Azkaellon, Did they? jeeze my GW must have been a bit late changing it because they still had the Ultramarines one out about 2 - 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Insanity72 said:


> Yes we obviously know that DA are going to be involved, this was just more information regarding it.
> 
> @Azkaellon, Did they? jeeze my GW must have been a bit late changing it because they still had the Ultramarines one out about 2 - 3 weeks ago.



It depends how big your GW is....But it was in the white dwarf before the new paint release.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah this was covered in a thread about 4 months ago

oh here it is dark angels paint set (original)


you might wanna go throught the whole thread there is a pretty good discussion there


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

You might also be interested in this review of the new paint set, where one starter painter and one experienced painter paint a dark angel each with the paints in the starter paint set.
http://taleofpainters.blogspot.com.es/2012/04/review-garfy-jo-give-warhammer-40000.html


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

Remember how exciting it was to open your first set of paints and models ? good old days


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Insanity72 said:


> I was in GW yesterday and noticed that instead of the Ultramarines starter paint set, it has been changed to a Dark Angels starter paint set.


Yeah, set came out months ago, had threads about it and if you go a page or two back there's still a few rumor threads about it. Have yet to hear anything new beyond the rulebook pictures though.


----------

